# Noticing delay in posts



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2022)

This morning I’ve notice two threads where posts were inserted hours later. 
I also received an alert hours later on one of the posts that was inserted.

For example post #7 in the screen capture appeared after I made post #8. I’m assuming the time on the alert is when it was inserted


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2022)

Here’s the other thread. Post #5 was inserted after I saw post #6 and #7 this morning.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 17, 2022)

This is usually because the posts in question were flagged as potential spam and/or suspicious by the BBS software and therefore required moderator review and approval before being posted into the thread.  While the moderators try to approve these queued posts in a timely manner - we all work for free around here - so sometimes delays will occur before approvals are granted.     I personally approved these two posts earlier today for example.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> *This is usually because the posts in question were flagged as potential spam and/or suspicious by the BBS software and therefore required moderator review and approval before being posted into the thread*.  While the moderators try to approve these queued posts in a timely manner - we all work for free around here - so sometimes delays will occur before approvals are granted.     I personally approved these two posts earlier today for example.


Thanks for the explanation


----------

